# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  mandolin camp

## mandokismet

Hey everyone,

I'm looking into attending my first mandolin or general fiddle camp next year somewhere in the west.  

I'm probably an advanced beginner or low intermediate level player right now, presumably getting a little better by next spring/summer.

Right now I'm mostly playing bluegrass, folk, traditional and celtic.  I'm not a singer or dancer and I can't read music so it's either tab or memory.  I'd like to get better at improv and leading.

I don't mind camping but wouldn't mind a shared room either.  I live well north of Salt Lake City.  If I don't fly I need to carpool, rent a car or take the bus.  My family would probably prefer I don't extend the trip with an associated music festival before or after but one extra day might be okay.

For my first camp I don't want to drop a ton of money so I created a spreadsheet to roughly add up tuition, lodging, food, and transportation.  These five are in the $500-1000 range:
Weiser Music Camp (Boise) - cheapest by $400 (can take the bus easily)Bluegrass Music Camp (Grass Valley) - bluegrass onlyMontana Fiddle Camp (Great Falls) - 2 days longer than othersRiver of West Mandolin Camp (Portland) - mandolin onlyWalker Music Camp (San Francisco)

I considered Targhee but it's close to $1350.  

1. Anything I might be missing that hasn't been announced yet or is more eastward?
2. How many days is optimal for a first camp?
3. Any experiences with these camps in particular?
4. Mandolin only vs. Mixed group?
5. Level of proficiency that is optimal for a camp to get the most out of it? Skill set at that level?
6. Other thoughts?

Thanks for your insights!

----------


## Peter Barnett

Bluegrass Camp at Menucha in the Columbia Gorge.  You need to pull the trigger fast, it usually fills quickly.

----------


## Dick Dery

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking into attending my first mandolin or general fiddle camp next year somewhere in the west.  
> 
> I'm probably an advanced beginner or low intermediate level player right now, presumably getting a little better by next spring/summer.
> 
> Right now I'm mostly playing bluegrass, folk, traditional and celtic.  I'm not a singer or dancer and I can't read music so it's either tab or memory.  I'd like to get better at improv and leading.
> 
> I don't mind camping but wouldn't mind a shared room either.  I live well north of Salt Lake City.  If I don't fly I need to carpool, rent a car or take the bus.  My family would probably prefer I don't extend the trip with an associated music festival before or after but one extra day might be okay.
> ...


https://www.mandoberlin.com/river-west-camp.php

I've attended ROW for the last 10 years. The camp covers a variety of mandolin genres: classical, bluegrass, jazz/swing, and old-time. All skill levels are welcome, although a first-timer should have a few lessons beforehand.  Classes run from Thursday afternoon to Saturday evening, with a student concert on Sunday morning. Each class is about 1 1/2 hours long, Time is also set aside for practicing with your concert group. There is plenty of time in between formal sessions for  jamming. Instruction is geared to the mandolin, but other instruments may be welcome during the informal jams, so if you play another instrument, you should bring it.

Camp attendance is limited to approximately 50, and fills up quickly. I think registration may open up before the new year.

----------


## Northwest Steve

A bit out of your way but the Washington Old Time Fiddlers Camp is great and about the best value going. It is the middle of July and in Moses Lake, WA (about 1 15min from Spokane). You arrive Sunday anytime and classes are Monday - Thursday 9-11:30 and 1-3:30 and Friday 9-11:30. There is dancing in the evening, a band competition and scramble, instructors concert Thursday night and jamming. There is beginning, intermediate and advance mandolin. There have been between 300-350 students and probably 10% mandolins. Overall the instructors are great and the atmosphere is really great (lots of kids and lots of energy). You can camp for free or find other accommodations.  The tuition is $175 for adults and $75 for kids, truly a bargain. 


I have attended the ROW camp once, my only other camp. It is held in a retreat above the Columbia River. It has simply stunning views and the facility is really great. Lodging is so so but depending on location but is fine and the food is terrific. The instructors are top notch as well. I think this camp should be on everyone's short list at least once.

----------

Mandobart

----------


## mandokismet

Thanks for everyone's thoughts...

----------


## bigskygirl

Ive been to a couple of the camps you list here are my thoughts.

Montana Fiddle Camp is held in a remote area, its best if you Camp on site.  There are hotels in Monarch and Neihart but they are small and services are limited.  The nearest city is Great Falls but its about 40-50 minutes away.  There was a lot of downtime during the day, the nightly instructor concerts were great.

ROW Mandolin Camp - Ive been several times, the accommodations are sparse with shared rooms and bath but the camp itself is great.  Instructors are top notch and food is very good.  Its small as only about 50 people go but its what makes it a really good camp.

I find 3-5 days is about right for a camp as there is just so much you can absorb.  Most camps expect you to have at least a working knowledge of the mando and I really like that the ROW Camp is mandocentric.

----------


## targhee_music_camp

I just want mention that if you ever get the chance (and the means) to attend Targhee Music Camp, we would be very happy to have you. We offer scholarship money for those that are looking for a little help in trying to get to camp, and if you are able to do it, the experience is wonderful.

This Summer is our 14th Annual Camp held August 5-8, 2019 and we will have some amazing instructors including the Grammy-winning Mark O'Connor Band as our "Band-in-Residence". Our mandolin instructors are Forrest O'Connor, Ben Winship and Tom Murphy and there are lots of opportunities for jamming and workshops with the other great teachers.

We are close to Jackson Hole, Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Park, and a lot of families attend camp due to the abundance of outdoor activities for adults, kids and adult kids. Grand Targhee Resort has disc golf, lots of hiking, world class mountain biking, horseback riding, fishing nearby, rafting trips, you name it.... And it's always fun to stop over in Jackson and pull up a saddle at the Million Dollar Cowboy Bar. We recommend you make a vacation out of it as the camp week concludes with the Grand Targhee Bluegrass Festival which always has an amazing lineup.

Hope to see you this Summer! www.targheemusiccamp.com

----------


## desertnight

> I just want mention that if you ever get the chance (and the means) to attend Targhee Music Camp, we would be very happy to have you. We offer scholarship money for those that are looking for a little help in trying to get to camp, and if you are able to do it, the experience is wonderful.
> 
> This Summer is our 14th Annual Camp held August 5-8, 2019 and we will have some amazing instructors including the Grammy-winning Mark O'Connor Band as our "Band-in-Residence". Our mandolin instructors are Forrest O'Connor, Ben Winship and Tom Murphy and there are lots of opportunities for jamming and workshops with the other great teachers.
> 
> We are close to Jackson Hole, Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Park, and a lot of families attend camp due to the abundance of outdoor activities for adults, kids and adult kids. Grand Targhee Resort has disc golf, lots of hiking, world class mountain biking, horseback riding, fishing nearby, rafting trips, you name it.... And it's always fun to stop over in Jackson and pull up a saddle at the Million Dollar Cowboy Bar. We recommend you make a vacation out of it as the camp week concludes with the Grand Targhee Bluegrass Festival which always has an amazing lineup.
> 
> Hope to see you this Summer! www.targheemusiccamp.com


As an alternative November 1,2,3, 2019 marks the first ever Southwest Mandolin Camp in Kingston New Mexico. Instructors are Marla Fibish, Jordan Ramsey, Tim May and Steve Smith. This camp is All mandolin!  Check out the links here. Thanks.

https://dnamusiccamp.com/southwest-m...mp-in-november

----------

